# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  XX Международный конкурс юных талантов "MAJOWA NUTKA" Польша  13 -17. 05. 2011

## Mazaykina

*XX* *МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ КОНКУРС** ЮНЫХ** ТАЛАНТОВ**                                        MAJOWA NUTKA                                                                                                               * * 
13 -17.05.2011.*

*ГОРОД - CZESTOCHOWA – ПОЛЬШA*
 
 *ФЕСТИВАЛЬ-КОНКУРС ПРОВОДИТСЯ ПОД ЭГИДОЙ :                                             
АССОЦИАЦИИ ПОДДЕРЖКИ* *ЮНЫХ ТАЛАНТОВ** – CZESTOCHOWA 
**ПОЧЁТНЫЙ КОМИТЕТ :**МАРШAЛ РЕГИОНА SLASK
**МЭР* *ГОРОДА** CZESTOCHOWA
**ГУБЕРНАТОР** ОБЛАСТИ  CZESTOCHOWA

**Цели и задачи фестиваля-конкурса:*
 1. популяризация и пропаганда искусства и творчества молодых талантов                     2. укрепление межнациональных и дружественных связей между представителями и    участниками конкурса, а также поддержка их творческих контактов                                3. обмен опытом между коллективами, руководителями и педагогами Европы с целью повышения профессионального мастерства

*Номинации конкурса:* 
I.* Эстрадный вокал* исполняется 2 песни - *1**песня на языке своей страны**, 2** песня на любом языке,* продолжительность каждой песни до 4 минут, *
соло*-по возрастным категориям:                                                                             I -до10 лет, II -от 11 до13 лет, III – от14 до 16 лет; от17 до 20 лет;*
дуэты, трио, ансамбли* (до 20 человек) по возрастным категориям:                       I - до 11 лет, II - от 12 до 15 лет, III - от 16 до 20 года;

 II.* Народны вокал* / фольк и фольк стипизованный /*исполняется* *2** песни на языке своей страны*,продолжительность каждои песни до 4 минут, *
соло* - по возрастным категориям:                                                                            I -до10 лет, II -от 11 до13 лет, III – от14 до 16 лет; от17 до 20 лет; *
дуэты, трио, ансамбли* (до 20 человек) по возрастным категориям:                            I - до 11 лет, II - от 12 до 15 лет, III - от 16 до 20 года;

 III. *Эстрадная хореография* - *ансамбли* (до 30 человек)исполняется 2 номера, продолжительность - не более 5 минут каждыи, по возрастным категориям:               I - до 11 лет, II - от 12 до 15 лет, III - от 16 до 20 года;
*IV.*  *Народная**хореография* - *ансамбли* (до 30 человек) исполняется 2 номера, продолжительность - не более 5 минут каждый, по возрастным категориям:               I - до 11 лет, II - от 12 до 15 лет, III - от 16 до 20 года;

 (Возраст старшего из дуэта, трио, вокальной, хореографичекой группы  будет определяющим для распределения в возрастные категории.)

 *Требования к кандидатам*
 1. Участником конкурса может стать солист, дуэт, трио, вокальный коллектив или коллектив эстрадной хореографии.

 2. *Для участия в конкурсе необходимо не позднее** 20**.0**3**.20**11**года выслать* *на электронный адрес Оргкомитета* *- MP** 3 конкурсных песен, а также заполненную анкету с указанием сценического имени вокалиста, название группы, возраст, контактный телефон, и т. д.                                                                                    * *
III* *и* *IV**категория - эстрадная и народная хореография - выслать на электронный адрес Оргкомитета т**o**льк**o* *заполненную анкету. 
*3. Решение по составу участников финала принимается не позднее*20**.03.20**11* г.

 *Требования к финалистам*
 Каждый конкурсант обязан иметь фонограмму на *компакт диске**CD**/системa аудио/*. Солистам разрешается иметь в фонограмме записанный бэк-вокал,  а также в припевах  разрешается иметь основной голос.  Фонограмма, прописанная с главной вокальной партией в куплетах снимается с конкурса, а конкурсант дисквалифицируется. Дуэту, трио, вокальной группе запрещается иметь записанный в фонограмме бэк-вокал.

*Жюри конкурса*
 Выступления конкурсантов оценивают профессионалы: выдающиеся деятели культуры, высококвалифицированные специалисты в области музыки, компoзитopы, авторы,  вокалисты, хореографы.

 *В основную программу конкурса входят:*
 Обязательная конкурсная программа.
 Гала-концерт и церемония награждения победителей.

 *Награждение победителей*
 *Высшая награда конкурса Гран – При,*
 - независимо от возрастной категории, 
далее следуют: 
*Лауреат конкурса и диплом*  *I** степени номинация                                                                  Лауреат конкурса и диплом* *II** степени номинация                                                                          Лауреат конкурса и диплом* *III** степени номинация                                               Дипломант конкурса                                                                                                     Участник конкурса

**Все участники награждаются дипломами  и сувенирами.*  
*Победители и и**х* *p**уководитель**и награждаются эксклюзивными статуэтками с изображением фестивальной символики, дипломами и ценными подарками от организаторов, меценатов и спонсоров:*
*компьютеры* */**л**аптопы**,**каме**p**ы**,**и**.**т**.**п**.*
*Жюри конкурса по согласованию с оргкомитетом может утверждать специальные призы**.*

 *Организационные вопросы и финансовые условия:* Пребывание на конкурсе стоит *200 ?* счеловека.
В эту сумму входит размещение в отеле
,ежедневно 2-х разовое питание             - *c** 13* *ма**я –ужин,* *до** 17**ма**я– завтрак*; экскурсии, и.т.п.) 
+конкурсный взнос: -*30* *?* –солисты,дуэты,трио, *
60 ?*–ансамбли/один взнос/.                                                                                                                                                                           
*P**уководитель группы в* *номинациях:** Эстрадная хореография** – ансамбли* 
*и Народная хореография - ансамбли**  - бесплатно.*

*Оргкомитет фестиваля :                                                                                              
E-mail:                                                                                                   biuro@majowanutka.plst_zielinski@o2.pl
Mobil +48 507 100 860 
Директор фестиваля - Stanislaw Zielinski
www.majowanutka.pl*

----------


## Mazaykina

От себя хочу добавить: я знакома с организатором этого конкурса Станиславом и после Берлинского конкурса предложила ему дать информацию  здесь, у нас на форуме. 
Он *ОЧЕНЬ сильный профессионал- педагог по вокалу.* Привозит в Берлин и Прагу своих учениц. Замечательные, талантливые девчонки!
 Конкурс этот имеет свои традиции,в этом году юбилейный ДВАДЦАТЫЙ! Его хорошо освещают в прессе, помогают государственные структуры и спонсоры.

*Если кто-то заинтересовался- буду рада.
*

----------


## Alenajazz

> Конкурс этот имеет свои традиции,в этом году юбилейный ДВАДЦАТЫЙ!


Марина, спасибо за информацию!!! Написала уже письмо Станиславу, получила ответ. Нас ждут! Отправила заявку на участие. Ансамбль начинается с 5 участников. Ансамбль танцует два танца, солисты, дуэты и трио - по одному. Сам город, где будет проходить конкурс-фестиваль, достаточно большой и интересный, расположен на реке Варта, известен с 11 века. Находится в Южной Польше - Силезии. Добираться лучше поездом, либо автобусом. Мы поедем, скорее всего, с пересадкой в Минске (или Бресте) В дороге от Таганрога до Каторице - почти двое суток. От Каторице до Ченстохова - 60-70 км.

----------


## Alenajazz

Станислав подсказал ещё вариант как добраться - приезжаем раньше из Таганрога в *Катовице.* Это ехать через Киев! (в предыдущем посте я ошиблась в названии польского города  :Blush2: ) Есть ещё варианты через Одессу. Но до Одессы нам только автобусом - что не есть гут....
*Кто-нибудь из форумчан созрел? Давайте объединять усилия!!!!*

----------


## иван 79

вот тоже думаем, только с Самарской области :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> тоже думаем


_Мы уже решились,_ _теперь дело в количестве участников поездки._ *Виза, сказал организатор конкурса Станислав, либо бесплатная (по культурному обмену), либо льготная. А вы кто - танцоры, вокалисты? И в каком жанре????*

----------


## Кэт88

Мы вот хотим попробовать, только вот не поняла это надо видео отправить или просто связаться со Станиславом???

----------


## Alenajazz

> просто связаться со Станиславом???


 :Yes4: 
У вокалистов по Положению конкурса - отправить МP3 в оргкомитет, у танцевальных коллективов - заполненную заявку. Станислав общается по-русски, но пишет на латинице.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ансамбль танцует два танца, солисты, дуэты и трио - по одному.


Изменения в условиях. Все танцуют по два танца.

----------


## Alenajazz

Станислав предложил ещё вариант, как добираться: Москва-Варшава, Варшава-Ченстохова.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Эстрадная хореография - ансамбли (до 30 человек)


_По последним сведениям: нет ограничений по количеству участников ансамбля._

----------


## Alenajazz

*Пришёл ответ из Посольства  Польши по поводу оформления виз. Может, эта информация пригодится кому-нибудь:
*
Тип визы- С(шенгенская). Полный комплект документов Вы можете узнать на
сайте Консульства РП polandemb.ru. Ваучер с отеля нужен только в том случае,
если целью Вашей поездки является туризм. Подать документы может
руководитель группы по доверенности от Вашего коллектива. Вы оплачиваете
только консульский сбор, оплата зависит от цели поездки. Не существует
возможности отправления анкет по электронной почте. Дополнительную
информацию Вы можете узнать по тел.-(495)2311573

С уважением,

Консульский отдел

Посольства РП в Москве

----------


## PoZiTifff4ik

Мы тоже хотим с вами.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Мы тоже хотим с вами.


Привет! Мы поедем через Киев скорее всего. Присоединяйтесь. Мы все документы подали на паспорта (у  кого не было) В конце февраля отправляем Станиславу данные паспортные и ждём приглашения официального.

----------


## PoZiTifff4ik

девочки а кто нибудь ездил на славянский виночек в болгарию

----------


## Alenajazz

*PoZiTifff4ik*, напиши в личку Любе (ник у неё на форуме - *трек*) Она летом ездила на конкурс в Болгарию, только названия конкурса я не помню! :Tu:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Вы оплачиваете
> только консульский сбор,


Алён, а сколько этот взнос, не узнавала?

----------


## Skadi

> Кто-нибудь из форумчан созрел?


Созрели, созрели :Yes4:  Мы тоже едем!
Начали оформлять документы на загранпаспорта.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алён, а сколько этот взнос, не узнавала?


Пока ещё не звонила, но нашла такую информацию в интернете (наша виза - С):

*Консульский сбор для польской визы

Для каждого вида визы консульский сбор разный. Так, для транзитной визы аэропорта и краткосрочных шенгенских виз категории В и С, он составляет 35 евро для граждан Российской Федерации, Молдовы и Украины. Для других стран СНГ – уже 60 евро. Срочные визы стоят еще дороже. Граждане России и Украины выложат за них 70 евро, Молдовы – 65, остальных стран СНГ – 90 евро.
Национальная виза категории D стоит 70 евро для россиян и молдаван, белорусов – 20 евро, украинцев – 35 евро.
При срочном получении визы, консульский сбор удваивается.
В тоже время консульский сбор не подлежит оплате следующими категориями граждан:

    * ребенок до 6 лет и граждане, чей возраст более 70 лет;
    * инвалиды I и II групп, а также дети – инвалиды и лица, сопровождающие их;
    * граждане РФ, постоянным местом жительства которых является Калининградская область (подтверждается наличием прописки или регистрации).

*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Для тех, кто едет на конкурс:* *флаг своей страны или города не надо - парада участников не будет (но мы всё равно берём, у нас такая традиция!)
Сувениры - по желанию (мы везём сувениры с символикой своего города и области)*

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Наш коллектив едет!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Наш коллектив едет!


Урррррааааааа!!!!!!!! :Vishenka 13:  :Vishenka 32:  :Party:  :Laie 45:  :Tatice 06:  :050:  :062:  :Victory:

----------


## Toamna

*Если бы не совпадали даты с нашим конкурсом "Baby Sing", мы бы тоже поехали... Но в следующем году может удастся,*

----------


## Alenajazz

Народ, кто едет в Ченстохова, как у вас дела с оформлением документов???? Я вчера отправила Станиславу все данные загранпаспортов (латиницей: Фамилия, имя; дата рождения; номер паспорта; дата окончания действия паспорта) Ждём приглашение теперь и поедем в Москву оформлять визы. Поторапливайтесь  с документами, не тяните!!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

У нас затягивают оформление загранпаспортов, увы. Но Станислав в курсе. Они подождут.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Мы тоже ещё без паспортов сидим  :Yes4:

----------


## Skadi

*Вишенка-Владимир*, 
Классно будет встретиться!  :Smile3:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Skadi*, 
Спасибо! Хотя мне кажется, в России мы близко друг к другу  :Taunt:

----------


## Skadi

> в России мы близко друг к другу


Две соседствующие области ))) Мы однажды были во Владимире - принимали участие в межрегиональном фестивале "Русская душа", который проходил в музыкальном колледже (моя солистка заняла тогда 3-е место). Но город так и не удалось посмотреть...

----------


## Alenajazz

Станислав ответил, что сейчас очень занят - идёт отборочный тур для поляков. Через неделю начнёт заниматься нами, россиянами (отправка приглашений и так далее)

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Alenajazz*, 
Алён, ты в посольстве не спрашивала - им адрес для визы нужен?
В других странах нас не спрашивали, но Станислав посоветовал уточнить в посольстве

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алён, ты в посольстве не спрашивала - им адрес для визы нужен?


Дозвониться не можем - занято всё время... Я написала Станиславу данные с адресами (на всякий случай)
 Отправлять будет завтра быстрой почтой приглашение (несколько дней идёт) Рисковать не стали:  обычной почтой - вдруг потеряется???? (лучше заплатим 25 евро за быструю...)

----------


## Alenajazz

Мне приглашение отправлено. Ждём через 3-7 дней.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Alenajazz*, 
Быстро вы  :Taunt: 
А я только сегодня смогла сдать документы на паспорт.Как-то я переживаю за эту поездку. Девочки у меня, руководители - они очень инициативные, но очень молодые. И такую кучу детей решили везти....
 Я боюсь подумать, как в Варшаве на вокзале бегать искать поезд нужный, где билеты покупать  :Blink:  Я на этом вокзале была только 1 раз, и как-то воспоминания смутные  :Taunt:

----------


## Alenajazz

> как в Варшаве на вокзале бегать искать поезд нужный, где билеты покупать


Вот нашла информацию про то, как добраться из Варшавы в Ченстохова:
http://ftour.otzyv.ru/read.php?id=103799

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Alenajazz*, 
Алён, спасибо за информацию, но честно говоря, она меня ещё больше опечалила. Ещё и пересадки в Варшаве, с огромной толпой....

----------


## Alenajazz

> пересадки в Варшаве, с огромной толпой..


Всем купить одинаковые яркие кепки и футболки, чтобы видно было всех. Распределить, кто за кем присматривает. Я всегда раньше одна детей возила на конкурсы (неделя в дороге - туда, неделя на конкурсе и неделя - обратно) Сейчас едем с родителями, и это радует.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> одинаковые яркие кепки и футболки


Спасибо за идею! Наверное так и сделаем!

----------


## Alenajazz

_Нам сегодня наконец-то пришло приглашение из Польши! Ура!!!!! Начинаем подготовку к получению виз!_

----------


## Alenajazz

Для тех, кто едет на этот конкурс: страховка - обязательно!!!! (1 евро за день пребывания в стране) Для оформления страховки нужны копии всех загранпаспортов. Для приобретения билетов нужно обратиться в Международную кассу. У нас  в городе её, например, нет. Поеду на разведку в среду в Ростов. Что узнаю, напишу в этой теме. Но сегодня сказали, что билеты в другую страну можно покупать аж за 60 дней, а не за 45, как в России. Нужно приглашение от той страны и документы (загранпаспорта).

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*, 
А где оформляется страховка?
Мы получили приглашение по факсу  :Smile3: 
Скоро едем в Москву в посольство.

----------


## Alenajazz

> А где оформляется страховка?


В любой турфирме. Я иду оформлять послезавтра. Нужны ксерокопии всех загранпаспортов и деньги из расчёта 1 евро в день на все дни пребывания в Польше.
 Мы тоже получили ещё одно приглашение по факсу, потому, что мы на день раньше появляемся на территории Польши (не 13, а 12 мая) Завтра еду в Ростов в международную кассу бронировать билеты.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Алён! Не успеваю за твоими аватарками!
Девочки, кто нибудь уже отправил деньги? Через какой банк вы это делали?

----------


## Alenajazz

> Девочки, кто нибудь уже отправил деньги?


Смотря кому. Если Станиславу за гостиницу, то я открыла валютный счёт в Сбербанке. При списании со счёта этого снимается один процент. Отправлять за границу в евро. По России - в рублях. Об остальном спрашивай у Ольги. Она сегодня отправляла. Мы не едем в Польшу...

----------


## Skadi

> кто нибудь уже отправил деньги? Через какой банк вы это делали?


Я отправляла через наш сбербанк России. Всю оплату произвожу именно так.
Все документы вроде собрали. М-да...пришлось попотеть...
В понедельник едем отвозить в Москву (решили сами, а не через курьеров или какую фирму).

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Skadi*, 
Расскажешь, как съездили?
А ещё раз, для уточнения: какие документы нужны - паспорта, копии паспортов, приглашение, а ещё...?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мы не едем в Польшу...


Почему????

----------


## Skadi

*Вишенка-Владимир*, 
Обязательно!  :Yes4: 
Что касается документов, то надо:
1. Загранпаспорт.
2. Ксерокопия 1-ой страницы загранпаспорта с фото
3. 1 фото 3,5 на 4,5 см (цветная, голова должна занимать 80% площади фото)
4. Анкета
5. Для детей (до 18 лет) - ксерокопия свидетельства о рождении.
6. Для детей (до 18 лет) - ксерокопия нотариально заверенной доверенности на выезд за границу от обоих родителей. В случае отсутствия одного из родителей необходимо предъявить ксерокопии документов:
свидетельства о смерти или свидетельства об опекунстве или справки из милиции о неизвестном местонахождении в течении последних 6 месяцев. Если ребёнок и родители имеют разные фамилии, то требуются ксерокопии документов, подтверждающих родство (свидетельство о рождении или свидетельство о расторжении/заключении брака или документ о смене фамилии)...

Короче, дай мне свой мейл, я всё пришлю ))

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ура! У нашего коллектива - 2 место! И видеокамера в подарок! :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Вишенка-Владимир*, поздравляю!!!!!! Напиши о конкурсе, поделись впечатлениями!!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ура! У нашего коллектива - 2 место! И видеокамера в подарок!


МОЛОДЦЫ!!!! Ребята, я вас поздравляю! и расскажите о конкурсе поподробнее.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

К сожалению, рассказать ещё ничего не могу - я не ездила, коллектив вернулся 2 часа назад. Все новости узнавали из СМСок.
Завтра встретимся - всё расскажут. Знаю только, что дети в восторге, очень не хотели уезжать. Правда, ничего не успели, хотели посетить монастырь, но времени не хватило - всё было расписано поминутно. Первое место у украинского коллектива - не знаю откуда они, но наши немного обижены, говорят, что коллектив был.. ну.. не очень.  Но это может быть субъективное мнение  :Smile3: , появится Skadi, расскажет мнение со стороны (если смотрела хореографов). 3 место - у коллектива из Эстонии. Руководитель нашего коллектива сказала, что было очень много сильных вокалистов. Подробности обо всём - как сама всё узнаю.

----------


## Alenajazz

Ольга сейчас СМСку отправила. Они заняли два 3 места: и Дима, и Наташа!!!!! Они ещё  в дороге!!!! Молодцы!!!! Очень рада за успех Ольги-Скади и её учеников!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

Всем - огромный привет из Ченстохова!!! 
Алёнуш, тебе первой послала смс, как только появилась возможность  :Smile3: 
Да, у Димы и Наташи - по третьему месту + сувениры, подарки, дипломы.....и МОРЕ, 
просто МОРЕ эмоций и впечатлений!!!! Господи, если б вы знали, как замечательно всё было - НЕ ПЕРЕДАТЬ словами, это надо ТАМ быть!!!!!!!! Станислав и его друзья-музыканты и спонсоры - прекраснейшие люди!!! Сам город, люди и вообще Польша нас просто покорили!!!!!!! 
А я ещё и в жюри попала  :Blush2:  Позже выложу фотки - их у нас целая куча ))))))

*Вишенка-Владимир*, 
Очень понравился ваш коллектив!!! Классно выступали, всё отточено, слаженно, красиво!
А малышка в центре - очаровашка )))))

----------


## Alenajazz

*Skadi*, Олич, ждём фоток с нетерпением!!!!!!! Рада, что ты у нас ещё и Международное жюри!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Skadi

> Олич, ждём фоток


 :Yes4: 

Это мои любимцы - после награждения во время Гала-концерта

[IMG]http://*********ru/2636284m.jpg[/IMG]

Это мы вместо со Станиславом и его другом-музыкантом Анджеем 
(тоже был членом жюри, мы с ним "судили" рядом)

[IMG]http://*********ru/2625020m.jpg[/IMG]

А это мы с *Bondarescu Diana* - обладательницей Гран-При!
Совершенно замечательная девушка! Она пела "Жутем" - мурашки по коже...
Мы подружились, общались по всякому (но, в основном, по-английски, конечно).
Они с Наташей обе пели "Жутем" на репетиции и .... за кулисами, просто так  :Tender: 
На фотке виден позади Дианы её муж - классный парень! Общались на банкете  :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2686463m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2674175m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Вот такие символические "Майские нотки" нам вручали

[IMG]http://*********ru/2640383m.jpg[/IMG]

Это мы с вокальным ансамблем "Седьмое чувство" из Беларуси.
Они ПОТРЯСАЮЩЕ пели!!!!! Стали победителями в своей номинации!
Ох, как же они всем понравились!!! Как пели а-капелла!!!!!
У меня есть запись. Обработаю, покажу обязательно! Это надо слышать!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2632191m.jpg[/IMG]

Момент награждения ценным подарком  :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2630143m.jpg[/IMG]

Хореографические коллективы награждали камерами, чтоб снимали свои выступления
(так сказал Станислав  :Yes4: ), а певцам давали цифровые фотоаппараты  :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2637311m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

КЛАССНО!!!!!! Очень за вас рада!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> КЛАССНО!!!!!!


Алён, БЫЛО ВСЁ ПОТРЯСАЮЩЕ! ПРОСТО ПОТРЯСАЮЩЕ!!!
 Вот ещё несколько фоток:

Это так была оформлена сцена

[IMG]http://*********ru/2667006m.jpg[/IMG]

Конечно же, как не сфоткаться на таком прекрасном фоне?  :Blush2: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2656766m.jpg[/IMG]

Это я в жюри. Немного...обалдевшая от ответственности предстоящего  :Blush2: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2660862m.jpg[/IMG]

Это мы с бывшей ученицей Станислава - Анжелой, 
обладательницей Гран-При одного из предыдущих конкурсов "Майская нотка".
Совершенно очаровательная девушка!!! Так приятно было с ней общаться!!
Она тоже сидела в жюри. Ей очень понравились Дима и Наташа  :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2643454m.jpg[/IMG]

Это мы подписывали дипломы. На переднем плане жена Станислава - Ивона.
Очень приятная во всех отношениях женщина! Так легко было с ней общаться -
как сто лет знакомы, хотя увиделись впервые

[IMG]http://*********ru/2671089m.jpg[/IMG]

Это мы на Гала-концерте - члены жюри в первом ряду

[IMG]http://*********ru/2665969m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

Фоток очень много! И видео - тоже  :Yes4:

----------


## Skadi

> Первое место у украинского коллектива - не знаю откуда они


Они из Одессы  :Yes4:  Мы познакомились с руководителем этого коллектива. Его зовут Виталий. Молодой, горящий изнутри, очень интересный человек, мне понравился! Работает и в музыкальном театре тоже. Коллектив их понравился! Он пока ещё молодой - чуть больше двух лет. Удивительно (и слегка досадно было), что именно они - Украина (а не мы, Россия) - привезли РУССКИЙ танец!!! Вы бы слышали - КАК принимали наш русский танец! Ребят по количеству было больше, чем во Владимирском коллективе, наверно, на одну треть. Они по-настоящему блеснули. Я считаю, что заслуженно. У них было три танца, и все три нисколько не уступали друг другу ни по сюжетной линии, ни по технике исполнения. Их танцы были как три спектакля!!! Виталий молодец! Очень творческий чел, очень! Алён, тебе бы с ним пообщаться - сразу бы поняла и приняла  :Yes4:  :Ok: 
Один танец - "Кошки" (не помню точного названия), второй - на музыку Мусоргского "Ночь на Лысой горе" (ведьмочки были дюже хороши!!!) и третий - "Русский" (как уже говорила). Среди девчонок были и два парня. Классно танцевали, мне очень понравилось!

Здесь на фото (слева направо):

Александр Степанов (режиссёр, композитор, продюсер) - председатель международного фестиваля юных талантов "Звёздочка" (который ежегодно проходит в Одессе, нас туда тоже пригласили),
Людмила - преподаватель вокальной студии из подмосковного Электросталя
и Виталий - руководитель того самого хореографического коллектива из Одессы.
Ну и я ...  :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2651639m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> председатель международного фестиваля юных талантов "Звёздочка" (который ежегодно проходит в Одессе, нас туда тоже пригласили),


Наших тоже пригласили, только я посмотрела - дорого!
Кстати, нашему коллективу ещё только 1,5 года.... Вот как вырастем!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Skadi

> дорого!


Конечно, без спонсоров не обойтись, согласна! Будем искать  :Yes4: 



> нашему коллективу ещё только 1,5 года


Хороший коллектив!  :Ok:

----------

